# Bloody milk? Sorry LONG pic added



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started to partial wean kids on Friday night...Separating all at night around 8 pm and milked at 4:30 am Saturday, all was great, does were full after 8 hours and did very well. Left kids on them through the day and separated again around 8 Saturday night...gave them a 10 hour fill and milked at 6 Sunday before work...all good. I was off work yesterday so I separated at 9 Sunday night and milked at 8 30 yesterday morning...all was great though the girls were really tight.
I separated last nite at 8 and went to milk at 4 30 this morning and Binkey was the first up on the stand....I milk into a measuring cup and noticed the milk was pink, from her right side only so I stopped milking her left to see if the right would clear up...OMG I about lost it when she just "stopped up"..I squeezed and a large blood clot came out...it looked like liver. I continued to get her milked and got quite a few blood clots as well as the pink milk, she milked down to nothing, and I felt no lumps in her udder and no heat, she continued to eat so I milked out the other side, it was totally normal. I washed her up and put her with the others, left her kids out and finished up the other 2...I have Dr Naylors Mastitis test cards, I did use one with the pink milk and it will change from yellow to green if mastis is detected...there was no change in the test card. I got home from work at 2 and went up to check on her, got her on the stand and her udder is not hot or swollen/hard and I did strip her out, the milk is still pink and there was a tiny clot. Her kids still nurse her and she lets them, she's not feeling pain with this...her udder isn't cold either. She's eating well no temp.
I know they can have clots and pink milk if there was trauma to the udder..It could have been any number of things that she could have gotten hurt by.
Heres a pic of what has come out of her left udder. The milk isn't as pink as it was this morning and these blood clots are a bit smaller than those this morning as well.
I don;t know what to do...her udder is not hard, the milk itself is not flaky, clumpy..just pink, I've massaged and bumped gently and I'm just scared


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow... IDK, but I hope everything is okay. Hopefully it's nothing serious. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you....Everything I have read about mastitis says that the udder will be hard or cold or hot and the milk thick and cheesy...I do suspect injury and I'm praying that it' doesn;t become more serious.
She's more upset at me for getting her up on the stand 2x in the last 4 hours to strip her without feeding her...I tried to get a current temp on her too, no-go! She's eating her hay, had some probiotics and sucked down almost 2 quarts of water. I'm just scared, she's done so well since her traumatic delivery last year and her udder is IMO just beautiful this time, I don't want anything to happen to her.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

So she doesn't act like anything is bothering her? She doesn't respond when you touch her udder, like it is sore?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not at all...she's also allowing her kids to nurse.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Might look at this? http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=14028.0;wap2

Sounds a lot like your doe...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

THANK YOU!!! Binkey certainly fits the description.... She has really blossomed with her udder this year, she did deliver triplets and lost one and I had milked her once a day for the first week or 2 til her udder was no longer strutted and the twins were able to keep up, she's actually 7 weeks fresh today and very likely at peak production, maybe me letting her fill for 8 hours is too much for her? Should I just leave her kids with her at night too and just strip her in the mornings til they leave in a couple weeks?

I'm currently watching her stuff her face with her own hay...I have her in the creep/milking area so her kids can be with her and she's not hassled by the other does.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No problem! It would be worth a try, I would think that would only help. She is a nice girl, I have seen her on your website, she would not be one you want to lose. :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She was my first registered goatie, and we've been through alot together too, I'd hate to see any of them hurting, but she's not "hurting"...not the way she's feeding her face!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I bet she will come out of this just fine! Doesn't sound to life threatening, and its good that she isn't showing any signs of pain or distress! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

SkyesRanch.....Thank you so much for your support :hug: 

I milked Bink out again at 9 last night, milk still pink but not like it was and I did not feel or see any clots, left her twins on her and got her on the stand at 4:30 to feed her and milked... it was as pure white as it should be :leap: 
THANK YOU SO MUCH for indulging me in my moment of :hair:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad things are better, hope that's the end of it and you dont have to worry no more.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No problem! I love to help any time I can! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is improving.... Great work SkyesRanch and Liz :hug: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stripped her at feeding just a little bit ago and the milk is slightly pink...didn't see any clots but I guess as long as the kids are here, I will leave them on her..she's my top producer and it would really sadden me to have to dry her off if this continues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will pray... that all goes well.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It just seems that the last bit I can get out of her is light rust colored, befor that its white so I'm thinking maybe residual blood from the episode yesterday morning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be Liz.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I currently am milking Binky out at 4 am after she spends the night with her kids, she's milked again at 2:30 when I get home from work and again around 8 or 9 pm.....I'm still getting slightly pink milk from her as well as a few pinpoint red specks...and some white chunks, I'm confused by all the "symptoms" of mastitis though...no temp, no heat, no cold, no hardness, no temp, eating/drinkig well and I massage well ......I don't want to hurt her by not treating her for mastitis. :whatgoat: 

TSC has Today as well as Tomorrow , her kids are a few days shy of 8 weeks old, I left them with her to help keep her empty, if I do the treatment, I will need to separate them fully right? Or can I still separate at night, infuse her then milk out in the morning and allow them with her through the day?

PLEASE HELP, I've never had ANY problems like this and I don't want to lose my doe or damage her udder.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Liz....I wouldn't do the "today" yet...try giving her a little Nuflor...my vet said some dairymen have good luck with this~most anitbiotics won't go to the udder but she said this seems to work with some. I'm not sure on a dosage. Maybe give her something to boost her immune sysytem too!
do you thin she could've gotten hit by another goat? they say sometimes this can cause blood clots in the udder?? I had a few small dots of blood a while back and another goat fried suggested that I wias maybe milking to aggressivley....my girl give a gallon at a time and towards the end of hand milking I was geting so I was hurrying the process and squeezing harder~I tried to be more patient and not milk so hard and I have not seen this since...
I hope she is alright~I think she will be :wave:


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh and yes, you have to take off the kids should you decide to treat with today.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She was fine until I started to separate at night...I started doing that a week ago and left her with the other does, it is highly likely that she did get hit. It was the 3rd night of separation that she'd had a 12 hour fill, the morning after the 4th night is when she had those big blood clots, now it's white chunks with small clots attached...when I stripped her at 2 today, there were 2 or 3 white chunks and 1 had a blood spot on it, her udder is as soft as any healthy does, the half that is throwing the chunks feels the same as the normal half, the Dr Naylors mastitis test cards I have said that the dot will turn green if theres any mastitis present...the color hasn't changed when I test 3 -4 times a day.
At the moment, the only antibiotic I've ever used as needed has been Pen G...I can get LA 200 if that would help, Nuflor is by script only and by the time I would even be able to get it I may as well call and have the vet do a farm call.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LA-200 will get in the milk and help. When Seven had mastitis, it started off with pink milk and then turned to "cheese", I used LA-200, Excenel and Spectramast tubes in her udder. 

If you infuse her udder with anything you wont be able to put the kids back on for several days because the medication really gets in there. You will notice the oily residue of the medicine floating on the top of the milk after you milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Ashley.

I milked her out tonite and there were no chunks, Since the only way I can get one of those "CMT" Type tests would be to order it and who knows how long it would take to ship, I've even done the "homemade" mastitis test with Dawn dish soap and there was no reaction.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

When seven had mastitis she tested negative on the test strips, so they aren't always accurate. I didn't have the cmt test at the time, but do now. 

I would say she has some kind of injury going on.. but not sure what. I would put her on a course of LA-200 in case because blood in the milk is not normal and shouldn't be happening. Are there any hard spots at all in her udder? Any knots that weren't there before?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

no, she had a lump I felt up high and thot that was odd, but then after feeling both sides I realized that it was the gland they have on both sides up high before the udder tissue starts.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope it's not too soon to be excited and relieved but with the strip outs last night, this morning, this afternoon and tonite, the milk was white, no spots and all seems great.

Her wether does have a milk goiter and as I watched he and his sister nurse, he takes the side that had the problems and is very rough, she even has a couple scrape marks on her teat now from him, my worry now is that I want to separate fully and fear the issue coming back once she's had a good fill, the last week, she's been kept empty. His sister will most likely be going to her new home soon, he won't be leaving for a week or more


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been 2 weeks of milking in the am and stripping in the pm and other than a long tube like hard spot in the back of her udder, the filter has been clean and she's been totally herself. I do believe that long bump is possibly scar tissue from being hit. Her doeling is leaving tomorrow so I'm praying that she continues to do well.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Liz, sorry you have to go through all this...good luck


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to hear she is improving. It doesn't sound like mastitis. As it happened after you started separating at night I'd say the pressure in her udder from the extra milk has caused the capillaries to break and the blood has turned the milk pink. This often happens with newly freshened cows and after a few days of milking the milk will turn back to it's usual colour. 
Missy


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

Oops sorry, I missed this whole second page and I can't edit any posts yet as they are still being approved. 

The white lumpiness could have been mastitis. Was she tender or sore or hot in the udder? Did you taste the milk? Mastitic milk is usually salty in flavour. 

I treat mastitis with hot compresses, milking every few hours and rubbing the udder with a homemade udder treatment - something like...

1 cup palm oil
2 tbs peppermint
2 tsp Tea Tree

Last time I got stuck I mixed olive oil, aloe vera, cayene pepper, menthol rub and tea tree oil together and massaged the affected udder with that. 

I also have a homeopathic treatment for mastitis which I have found to be very good so far. 

Hope she continues to improve. 
Best luck, Missy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Almost a year later here.... Binkey never had an issue during her remaining lactation period after this happened. :clap:

Now however at 6 weeks fresh, I started to separate at night to milk in the mornings a week ago.... same side with the blood clots and after a 12 hour fill. I did the test card as well as the CMT, Test card showed nothing and CMT had a slight reaction. Her boys are with her after milking. She was very tight and strutted this morning and I will likely just keep her at a 8 hour fill til after her boys leave, same as before...no temp, udder soft...no indication of infection. The milk is "milk" not watery or cheesy just very pink with the dark clots. Since what I did for her worked last time, I'll try it again...leaving kids on her and milking more frequently to keep her soft. I pray this goes away like it did before. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Turns out that Binkey has mastitis ....Stripped her out at 10am yesterday and tested with CMT and Dr Naylor's test cards...both came up positive.
She was infused with Today at 7pm after I went to TSC and to Stephs for direction on how to do the infusions...peppermint oil and bag balm massaged into udder, stripped out, teats cleaned.......Good side milked first, then proceded to the affected side, Binkey was very good through this too, massaged medicine up into her udder as best I could, Because I leave for work by 5:15, she was milked out at 4:15....milk was oily with the med in it but was still pink and had some bloody clots in it. Cleaned her and infused another tube and used duct tape on that side of her udder to keep her 6 week old kids from nursing it, I had an appointment at 4 today so I knew I wouldn't be home to milk her out at 4:30 so I ended up milking her at 2:30...milk an off white, few clots...repeated the above and taped her up again, she's being her normal self and I really hope this clears up soon. She's also getting 2,000mg Vit C chewables daily


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh darn, poor Binkey. Sounds like you are doing everything right. I've never delt with mastitis...is it common for them to have a recurrence? ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I have read on the type that Binkey seems to have is that it is reoccuring, however I do find it odd that she was fine during her lactation last year...I have also done another "3 dose" treatment with Today, she does have a hard lump in the same area as last year that I can feel when I rub in the peppermint oil/bag balm combo...She's still getting the daily Vit C and I will likely need to start her on an injectible antibiotic. CMT still shows reaction and this poor little doe has begun to run from the milk area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry Liz....  :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After 2 rounds of ToDay, her milk is white, no blood clots but she's still showing a reaction with the CMT....Guess it's time I start her on Oxytet, sorta scared though because I've never used this and I'm afraid of a bad reaction. I do have Epi on hand just scared to have a need for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying ... she doesn't have a bad reaction..... ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkeys been doing great, no sign of anything odd in her milk and I did not give her the Oxytet.....if anything, at 8 weeks fresh, her affected side has produced more than her healthy side by 1/2 cup....just started to be able to use the milk from her left on Saturday 3/24 due to the fact that I was still seeing med residue. CMT is showing clear and Binkey is at peak production now....after the last 2 weeks of getting anywhere from 3 1/4-3 2/3 cups with once a day 8 hour fill milkings, she upped her amount to 4 cups after a 10 hour fill.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great to hear Liz..... :hug: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I'm so happy for you Liz, I know you love this doe. :clap: :hi5:


----------

